
How spam works, from end to end - ColinWright
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/05/21/how-spam-works-from.html?dlvrit=36761
======
ColinWright
The actual paper is here, but I didn't link to that in the submission because
I don't want it auto-submitted to Scribd:

<http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~savage/papers/Oakland11.pdf>

